# Team lead bonus



## Targetteddy (Jan 8, 2020)

My leads have been asking about the performance bonus so I started doing some digging and found the new updated form but the one I got at the beginning the year said the least amount that the bonus would be is 500 and the most it would be his 2500 thought that was super cute but the new one says the least you can get is 250 and the most is 1500 just had that pointed out.... my question is to get above the mid mark of $1000 the rollout says you have to beat sales goal but if your store is like mine we’re chilling year-over-year sales and forecast but the actual sales goal is ridiculously high like 6mill over last year high There’s no way we can make that one do you know if they’re talking about forecast or compared to last year


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jan 8, 2020)

I heard 5% comp oly


----------



## Targetteddy (Jan 9, 2020)

Thank you we’re at 12% too 17%over comp give or take


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 9, 2020)

From another thread:

The bonus given out in the fall is a performance based bonus given out to “a select number of top preforming TLs in each district”

The annual bonus is given to all TLs based off the performance of your stores sales and payroll, the same as ETLs

You get $500 for making sales or payroll 
You get $1000 for making sales and payroll
You get $1500 for making payroll and comping 5% or more for sales.


This is given the same time your yearly review is given.

Also any TM reading thing thinking we cut hours to get the bonus.... we get the bonus just for making payroll and no one gets more money the more payroll they cut. Breaking even is a nonnegotiable for all stores so don’t feel like your TL/ETL is cutting your hours so they can get paid more. It’s just not true.
Thanks 
@gsa4lyfe


----------



## LogisticsFox (Jan 9, 2020)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> From another thread:
> 
> The bonus given out in the fall is a performance based bonus given out to “a select number of top preforming TLs in each district”
> 
> ...


I haven't really read into the bonuses; Is this based off of store sales and by extension does this mean all TLs in the store get the same raise? If that's the case, this is kind of bullshit. There's definitely some teams that have been dragging us down. We currently have one of those 'the previous TL broke it so I'm not going to fix it' GMTL's and it's really pissing me off. AFAIK my district only gave out one bonus but I really don't know if they told me that to feel special or not.


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Jan 9, 2020)

LogisticsFox said:


> I haven't really read into the bonuses; Is this based off of store sales and by extension does this mean all TLs in the store get the same raise? If that's the case, this is kind of bullshit. There's definitely some teams that have been dragging us down. We currently have one of those 'the previous TL broke it so I'm not going to fix it' GMTL's and it's really pissing me off. AFAIK my district only gave out one bonus but I really don't know if they told me that to feel special or not.


The yearly bonuses are based off your store as a while so yes all TLs will receive the same bonus.


----------



## Targetteddy (Jan 9, 2020)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> From another thread:
> 
> The bonus given out in the fall is a performance based bonus given out to “a select number of top preforming TLs in each district”
> 
> ...


But is it forecast? Sales comp? Or overall sales?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 10, 2020)

Targetteddy said:


> But is it forecast? Sales comp? Or overall sales?


It's on mpm.


----------



## lifeblows10 (Jan 11, 2020)

Targetteddy said:


> But is it forecast? Sales comp? Or overall sales?





Hardlinesmaster said:


> It's on mpm.



My understanding is that it is based off of sales goal, not YoY comp.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 11, 2020)

lifeblows10 said:


> My understanding is that it is based off of sales goal, not YoY comp.


Your sales estimate listed there.


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Jan 11, 2020)

Targetteddy said:


> But is it forecast? Sales comp? Or overall sales?


I believe it’s goal not forecast but I’m not positive on that.


----------



## SpilledTea (Jan 13, 2020)

gsa4lyfe said:


> I believe it’s goal not forecast but I’m not positive on that.



My SD confirmed that's it is indeed goal.


----------



## copycopy (Jan 21, 2020)

It says in the February addendum that only TLs that directly lead team members are eligible. Does that mean Closing Leads are not eligible because we do not have direct reports under us in workday?


----------



## RTCry (Jan 21, 2020)

copycopy said:


> It says in the February addendum that only TLs that directly lead team members are eligible. Does that mean Closing Leads are not eligible because we do not have direct reports under us in workday?


Your Closing Expert(s) is your direct report(s) so you are eligible.


----------



## copycopy (Jan 22, 2020)

RTCry said:


> Your Closing Expert(s) is your direct report(s) so you are eligible.


My store doesn't use this code. All the closers are scheduled under GM and a&a.


----------



## RTCry (Jan 22, 2020)

copycopy said:


> My store doesn't use this code. All the closers are scheduled under GM and a&a.


You have no Closing Expert? That’s not Modernization. I would definitely find out what the deal is. As Closing Leader your direct supervisor is the SD and not an ETL so you should definitely be entitled to the bonus. Don’t let them screw you over.


----------



## copycopy (Jan 22, 2020)

RTCry said:


> You have no Closing Expert? That’s not Modernization. I would definitely find out what the deal is.


I have been challenging this for months. We have hours allocated towards dedicated closers, but HR has yet to code any of my TMs as such. I have core closers who are with us M-F only and we are expected to write their reviews, yet when I inquire with our HR they say they have no communication on it and cannot give us a definite answer until February.


----------



## FriedTL (Jan 22, 2020)

@copycopy 
I had the same issue when I moved to closing TL. I luckily had read the bonus info earlier and told them I needed at least 1 closing TM, because I want the bonus. We have the hours for a closing expert, so we should have one. 

If your store does not want to code them that way, I would reach out to your HRBP and politely and professionally explain your situation. You deserve that bonus.


----------



## copycopy (Jan 23, 2020)

Update: after a visit from HRBP , I'm getting all 13 closers recoded tomorrow. Stay tuned for what happens. Because it is after the actual period to earn the bonus..


----------



## NightHuntress (Jan 23, 2020)

copycopy said:


> Update: after a visit from HRBP , I'm getting all 13 closers recoded tomorrow. Stay tuned for what happens. Because it is after the actual period to earn the bonus..


13 closers? Say what? Do you mean the entire team that closes no matter what work center? I only have 3 closing experts. Anyone else that closes is keyed in the dept they work like tech, style, beauty etc.


----------



## Jslim18 (Jan 23, 2020)

I was a GMTL from February to August before switching to AP as an APS. I wonder would I get a prorated bonus for the time I was a GMTL.


----------



## NewKidGSTL (Jan 23, 2020)

Jslim18 said:


> I was a GMTL from February to August before switching to AP as an APS. I wonder would I get a prorated bonus for the time I was a GMTL.


Yes it was in the addendum


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Jan 26, 2020)

copycopy said:


> It says in the February addendum that only TLs that directly lead team members are eligible. Does that mean Closing Leads are not eligible because we do not have direct reports under us in workday?


You should have closing experts that report to you. This might be referencing HR process TLs (not regular HRTLs) or a lone APTL with no TSS. I’m honestly not aware of any TL level position other than those 2 that possibly don’t have TMs reporting to them.


----------



## Selfish (Jan 26, 2020)

PML is technically a leadership position without a team.


----------



## NewKidGSTL (Jan 27, 2020)

Selfish said:


> PML is technically a leadership position without a team.



From what I understand PML, APS and VM will not be included.


----------



## busyzoningtoys (Feb 10, 2020)

copycopy said:


> My store doesn't use this code. All the closers are scheduled under GM and a&a.


I made sure when the details on the bonus program came out that HR keyed someone in as a closing expert for this exact reason. Also, in the hopes that only they count towards your payroll, I picked someone who only works 2 days a week in the event they we’re lucky enough the payroll bonus is specific to workcenter lol


----------



## Steven Pennison (Feb 16, 2020)

Confirmed with my SD and HRBP - Closing lead falls into the "no team" position so they will not receive the bonus. APL, PML, VM, & CL are on their own. Only difference is CL partners with store leadership/SD instead of a BP.


----------



## Coqui (Feb 17, 2020)

Our Closing TL gets a bonus. Maybe they’re deciding they don’t in your district?


----------



## Yetive (Feb 17, 2020)

Ours too.


----------



## NewKidGSTL (Feb 19, 2020)

I thought closing experts fell under closing TL which means they have a team? I guess we’ll find out when bonuses hit


----------



## SilentCrow (Feb 29, 2020)

Small bonus for making payroll with months and months of stress looking at a ghost town in your store forcing all management to work like TMs. 

🤗


----------



## busyzoningtoys (Mar 11, 2020)

We’re only getting $500, which is interesting we made payroll 11/12 months and for the year overall, and comped positive. Must mean they were either requiring us to beat goal, or make payroll all 12 months since we were thinking we were good to get $1000


----------



## busyzoningtoys (Mar 11, 2020)

NewKidGSTL said:


> I thought closing experts fell under closing TL which means they have a team? I guess we’ll find out when bonuses hit


If you made sure to have your closers keyed in as closing experts and they aren’t just GM team members working closing expert shifts, I’m pretty sure you’re fine. If you have no direct reports according to workday, I’m unsure


----------



## NewKidGSTL (Mar 11, 2020)

busyzoningtoys said:


> We’re only getting $500, which is interesting we made payroll 11/12 months and for the year overall, and comped positive. Must mean they were either requiring us to beat goal, or make payroll all 12 months since we were thinking we were good to get $1000


I don’t think sales was just comping. I think you had to hit your forecast goal


----------



## SilentCrow (Mar 13, 2020)

Guys just to give you a heads up. I’m an overnight exec and we get a $1000 bonus every quarter. I’m not lying to you when I say they take all that and more in tax. When my bonus hits I’m taxed over the amount of my bonus. So I’m just being honest when I say these One time “bonuses” aren’t worth the stress.


----------



## Jslim18 (Mar 15, 2020)

Will the bonus be on our next paycheck?


----------



## NewKidGSTL (Mar 15, 2020)

I’m on leave but I believe it’s sometime in April.


----------



## NightHuntress (Mar 15, 2020)

Do you think we’ll still get the bonus or could they possibly come out with a statement about how at this time they need to delay it or something?


----------



## IllusiveMan (Mar 15, 2020)

The bonus will be visible on the 4/3 paycheck, the same as your annual raise. No chance of the bonus being rescinded, it’s already pulled eligibility.


----------



## NewKidGSTL (Mar 16, 2020)

For the performance TL bonus does anyone know how much it was? At my store, I know who got it, but I don’t want them to feel weird if I ask how much it was.


----------



## LogisticsFox (Mar 16, 2020)

NewKidGSTL said:


> For the performance TL bonus does anyone know how much it was? At my store, I know who got it, but I don’t want them to feel weird if I ask how much it was.


I received it for my district in Q3. It was $500


----------



## copycopy (Mar 31, 2020)

targetuser said:


> 13 closers? Say what? Do you mean the entire team that closes no matter what work center? I only have 3 closing experts. Anyone else that closes is keyed in the dept they work like tech, style, beauty etc.



13 GM closers. I have 7 with me on the weekdays and 9 -10 on the weekends with the ETLs. I generally have 3 market closers, 8 A&A, 1-2 beauty 1-2 electronics and the front end. 

I am responsible for the reviews for the 13 GMs..


----------



## NightHuntress (Mar 31, 2020)

copycopy said:


> 13 GM closers. I have 7 with me on the weekdays and 9 -10 on the weekends with the ETLs. I generally have 3 market closers, 8 A&A, 1-2 beauty 1-2 electronics and the front end.
> 
> I am responsible for the reviews for the 13 GMs..


OK- that makes more sense. I have a bigger team if I count all of them as closers. I only write the reviews for my actual closing experts however. I wouldn’t want to write the reviews for the others. While I may oversee them in the evening most of them work different shifts so I am just partnering with their lead to give any feedback I have on them.


----------



## LivingTheDreamIL (Apr 1, 2020)

Just FYI, it’s false that Closing TLs don’t get the bonus. I am a CTL and I’m getting the bonus...


----------



## Planosss enraged (Apr 1, 2020)

LivingTheDreamIL said:


> Just FYI, it’s false that Closing TLs don’t get the bonus. I am a CTL and I’m getting the bonus...


For what though?


----------



## copycopy (Apr 1, 2020)

Closing Lead. Got $500 .. yet we made payroll 12/12 and hit 24% comp.. so very confused.  And pissed..


----------



## Xanatos (Apr 1, 2020)

copycopy said:


> Closing Lead. Got $500 .. yet we made payroll 12/12 and hit 24% comp.. so very confused.  And pissed..


The sales piece is based on goal, not comp. Usually they're going to be closer than that, though.


----------



## kowalskix (Apr 1, 2020)

Got $500. Taxed $466.  *sad face*

 cool.


----------



## Priceslasher (Apr 2, 2020)

250. And all went to tax plus some.


----------



## BoxCutter (Apr 2, 2020)

Our closing lead, because they have only been in the position for 7 months, got a percentage of the percentage which came to a $125 bonus. Also, because of the good job they've done, a .45 cent merit raise. On the whole, they were not pleased.


----------



## StyleMaven1 (Apr 2, 2020)

I haven't even gotten my review yet.


----------



## PogDog (Apr 2, 2020)

Looking at my payslip, I have Perimeter Checks and Overtime listed from 2019?! Anyone else see a bunch of weird shit on their slips for this upcoming paycheck?


----------



## Xanatos (Apr 2, 2020)

PogDog said:


> Looking at my payslip, I have Perimeter Checks and Overtime listed from 2019?! Anyone else see a bunch of weird shit on their slips for this upcoming paycheck?


I had something odd with OT. Glad it's not just me. I stared at it for a while before I think I figured it out.

On a couple lines, it looks like they took away OT from me. I worked OT and got paid for it, but I'm paying it back on this next check. The pay rate for these instances is negative $8.50 (which is half of my $17.00 normal rate). One example is that in one week in August, I worked 2.13 hours of OT, and *Target is taking back $18.11*. It's worth noting that I keep the normal pay for those hours, which is $17.00 x 2.13. They're only taking back the extra money that OT gets you. I keep the "time" and they take back the "and a half".

But wait! The next part is very interesting, and confusing. It shows the same week in August and lists the OT at 2.13 hours, but the rate is different. Instead of $8.50, it's $8.62. Target is paying me *$18.37*.

Adding them together, Target took back $18.11 and then gave me $18.37, so *I gained $.26*.

I have no clue why this happened, but I wanted to explain it so people don't freak out about Target taking their OT away - they actually gave me more money. It's not much, and it doesn't make sense, but the point of my post is that I'm not losing money over it.


----------



## PogDog (Apr 2, 2020)

Xanatos said:


> I had something odd with OT. Glad it's not just me. I stared at it for a while before I think I figured it out.
> 
> On a couple lines, it looks like they took away OT from me. I worked OT and got paid for it, but I'm paying it back on this next check. The pay rate for these instances is negative $8.50 (which is half of my $17.00 normal rate). One example is that in one week in August, I worked 2.13 hours of OT, and *Target is taking back $18.11*. It's worth noting that I keep the normal pay for those hours, which is $17.00 x 2.13. They're only taking back the extra money that OT gets you. I keep the "time" and they take back the "and a half".
> 
> ...



I noticed a similar thing, and I noticed that my tax rate increased slightly too. Like by about 3%. So, sure it seems like there is an increase in that redistributed payment, whatever is happening, but more is being taken out with the higher tax rate.

So they might be giving you 1% more there, but they're taking 3% back. Which then makes me wonder if I'm being double taxed some how?

Any accountants or CPAs here?


----------



## Xanatos (Apr 2, 2020)

PogDog said:


> I noticed a similar thing, and I noticed that my tax rate increased slightly too. Like by about 3%. So, sure it seems like there is an increase in that redistributed payment, whatever is happening, but more is being taken out with the higher tax rate.
> 
> So they might be giving you 1% more there, but they're taking 3% back. Which then makes me wonder if I'm being double taxed some how?
> 
> Any accountants or CPAs here?


I assume you're a TL, which means you got your bonus on this check. The entire check is much higher than a normal check, which means there is going to be a higher tax rate.


----------



## PogDog (Apr 2, 2020)

Xanatos said:


> I assume you're a TL, which means you got your bonus on this check. The entire check is much higher than a normal check, which means there is going to be a higher tax rate.



I am.

I did a little investigating. Using a payslip calculator (Free Payroll and HR Resources and Tools - https://gusto.com/tools) to figure out where the change was. Used my home state to clarify state/local taxes. It was a little finicky, but I figured out what went where and got consistent results for several previous paychecks. 

The most notable difference was the Federal Withholding rate. Past paychecks were all 8.24%. It's also what Gusto puts in by default. However, this paycheck had 9.65% withheld. A 1.41% increase.

And to make sure it wasn't an increase because of my higher gross pay, I found a payslip from Q4 that was nearly identical in gross pay (only $20 less actually). That federal withholding rate was still 8.24%. My take home pay after taxes/deductions was still nearly $60 more than this coming paycheck.


----------



## PogDog (Apr 2, 2020)

Before I go full conspiracy theorist. 

I think I should try contacting someone in payroll that can clarify. Because this paycheck has the bonus, vs. an accumulated hourly total... that bonus might be taxed differently. The paycheck doesn't clarify that and that's what's confusing.


----------



## PogDog (Apr 2, 2020)

A quick call to HROC clarified things... Bonuses are being taxed at a different rate (22% for federal and another % depending on your state). That's separate from your hourly income, so only the bonus was taxed at that rate.

And if you saw OT and Perimeter Check changes, that's because the rate they were calculating them at was wrong. They were initially calculated at a lower rate. Seemed minuscule, cause it seemed like a fraction of a percentage, but still they fixed that on this paycheck.


----------



## PogDog (Apr 2, 2020)

If you want to see if your state withholds supplemental wage withholdings here is a list.





						Supplemental wage withholding rates
					

When you process a bonus payroll Gusto will automatically withhold income taxes at the supplemental withholding rate of 22%. The rate changes




					support.gusto.com
				





This is not an endorsement for Gusto, just finding a lot of good information there.


----------



## allnew2 (Apr 2, 2020)

PogDog said:


> . that bonus might be taxed differently. The paycheck doesn't clarify that and that's what's confusing.


On that bonus they  take almost half of it lol


----------



## Asuras (Apr 2, 2020)

I got lol Terminated and rehired in a span of 2 weeks last year. I'm just a regular TM now but find out today I get a piece of the bonus. Like I'm amused that I still qualify, a nice surprise.


----------



## LivingTheDreamIL (Apr 3, 2020)

Planosss said:


> For what though?


Because I have 5 direct reports and I am LOD five nights a week?


----------



## allnew2 (Apr 3, 2020)

LivingTheDreamIL said:


> Because I have 5 direct reports and I am LOD five nights a week?


In Planosss voice “ what LOD?”?


----------



## BleacherSeats (Apr 7, 2020)

Just clarification. Bonus amounts are withheld at a higher percentage rate not actually taxed at that rate. You pay taxes on overall earnings for the year but the government requires one time payments and supplemental income be withheld at a higher rate. Everything comes out correctly when tax returns are completed the following Spring.


----------



## Becki (Mar 11, 2021)

Do you get the bonus if you leave the company a couple weeks before they're given out in april?


----------



## Coqui (Mar 11, 2021)

TMs are going to be receiving bonuses like TLs as well. It’ll reflect on not this current review, but the next.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Mar 11, 2021)

Becki said:


> Do you get the bonus if you leave the company a couple weeks before they're given out in april?


No


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Mar 11, 2021)

CoquiAzul said:


> TMs are going to be receiving bonuses like TLs as well. It’ll reflect on not this current review, but the next.


Next year?2022?


----------



## Becki (Mar 11, 2021)

CoquiAzul said:


> TMs are going to be receiving bonuses like TLs as well. It’ll reflect on not this current review, but the next.


Huh?


----------



## Coqui (Mar 12, 2021)

Becki said:


> Huh?


TMs are now eligible starting this year. I got the info a few days ago.


----------



## vyrt (Mar 16, 2021)

The line is in the new script for reviews. Also says that top performing TMs get a bonus in fall 2021.


----------



## DatBoi9497 (Mar 16, 2021)

I totally bet that every leader will accurately judge each tm and only the ones that deserve it will get the bonuses and it totally doesn't have a chance of being corrupted...


----------



## JohnSith373 (Mar 16, 2021)

CoquiAzul said:


> TMs are going to be receiving bonuses like TLs as well. It’ll reflect on not this current review, but the next.


How do they decide a TM gets a bonus? If it’s a TL deciding, I don’t have an official TL so so that’ll be great.


----------



## Fluttervale (Mar 17, 2021)

DatBoi9497 said:


> I totally bet that every leader will accurately judge each tm and only the ones that deserve it will get the bonuses and it totally doesn't have a chance of being corrupted...


Usually in other companies it is based purely on metrics, so you’re SOL if you have a shitty leader but on the plus side you’re all equally SOL.


----------



## Coqui (Mar 17, 2021)

JohnSith373 said:


> How do they decide a TM gets a bonus? If it’s a TL deciding, I don’t have an official TL so so that’ll be great.


All TMs get a bonus. Your SD, ETL or TL won’t be making the decision on who receives it.


----------



## Shizle7 (Mar 17, 2021)

I wish PaceSetters would get a bonus...


----------



## Yetive (Mar 18, 2021)

Pacesetters are team members, we will be getting a bonus.


----------



## BackupTL (Mar 18, 2021)

CoquiAzul said:


> All TMs get a bonus. Your SD, ETL or TL won’t be making the decision on who receives it.


The April Planner does say "top performing TMs in fall 2021"; sounds like TMs that receive the top rating during reviews or a separate rating during the fall period will get it. Definitely not all TMs. This is separate from the COVID bonuses.


----------



## Coqui (Mar 18, 2021)

BackupTL said:


> The April Planner does say "top performing TMs in fall 2021"; sounds like TMs that receive the top rating during reviews or a separate rating during the fall period will get it. Definitely not all TMs. This is separate from the COVID bonuses.


It’s definitely all TMs. I have the FAQs for that bonus and that was one of the questions and it says all TMs are receiving it regardless of their score but it’s intended to reward top performing TMs. It’s just weird the way they word it.


----------



## vyrt (Mar 18, 2021)

CoquiAzul said:


> It’s definitely all TMs. I have the FAQs for that bonus and that was one of the questions and it says all TMs are receiving it regardless of their score but it’s intended to reward top performing TMs. It’s just weird the way they word it.


Great. Cause there would be some riots and lawsuits brought up if not everyone was included in my store.


----------



## wiredharpoon (Apr 3, 2021)

Speaking of bonuses.... anyone know the numbers this year and requirements? I remember seeing something like sales, hours.... $1,500 top out.


----------



## Yetive (Apr 3, 2021)

Yes, that was what it was last year. I imagine every store made the metrics, so I'm not sure if they would have changed it.


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 3, 2021)

when are we all going to get bonuses.... if one monkey gets a bonus we all get a bonus


----------



## vyrt (Apr 6, 2021)

qmosqueen said:


> when are we all going to get bonuses.... if one monkey gets a bonus we all get a bonus


Got my super prorated bonus last year on the first check of April. So maybe this one?


----------



## NotCynicalYet (Apr 6, 2021)

My bonus should be coming this paycheck, allegedly. It's of course prorated, but that's fair. It's only a couple hundred since I was promoted just before Thanksgiving. I wasn't expecting anything so I won't sneeze at it.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Apr 7, 2021)

I think people reporting their bonus , like many did for stimulus check. 
Like “hey i got my bonus today! It was $x.x”.


----------



## Targettl708 (Apr 7, 2021)

So I just transferred to another store and all of my coworkers told me that they see their bonus and this upcoming paycheck but when I looked at my paystub I don’t have one. Will I not get one because I transferred stores? It doesn’t make sense to me as I worked in that store for the past 2 1/2 years.


----------



## Leonhart621 (Apr 15, 2021)

Of course our bonus is taxed


----------



## sunnydays (Apr 15, 2021)

yes, that's normal so you don't have to pay it back later


----------



## NightHuntress (Apr 15, 2021)

Leonhart621 said:


> Of course our bonus is taxed


Of course. My paycheck showed a higher bonus though then what was informed to me so they did try to take care of the taxes.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Apr 17, 2021)

I got taxed hard almost 1/3


----------



## CleanMyBackRoOm (Apr 19, 2021)

Planosss said:


> I got taxed hard almost 1/3


Yeah, bonuses are taxed differently than regular wages because they're seen as "gifts" or w/e.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Apr 19, 2021)

CleanMyBackRoOm said:


> Yeah, bonuses are taxed differently than regular wages because they're seen as "gifts" or w/e.


🙄


----------

